# Intake Manifold Torque Specs



## FredWA0GMH (Feb 5, 2017)

I need to replace the thermostat on my 2004 W8 with 6-Spd . But, I can't find any of the torque specs in the Bentley. Funny they'd call it a service manual, but not include the torque specs. Can anyone tell me the torque for the upper manifold bolts, the lower manifold bolts and the thermostat bolts? Also is it possible to reuse the old metal gaskets?

Thanks,

Fred


----------

